# Photoshop



## Elkhunter (Sep 10, 2017)

Is there a Photoshop stand alone available to purchase or a program that is as good at what it does.
I do not make my living in photography so having a program that constantly updates isn't as important.
I do not like the idea of paying adobe regularly just to have a program I to use 10 or 15 times a year.
When you add the cost of two or three years that is ridiculous. 
My money is better in my pocket off in my pocket than theirs. 
Rather spend it on equipment.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 10, 2017)

Photoshop proper is ony available on a subscription basis, however Photoshop Elements which is the "light" or consumer version has probably 75% of the feature set and is available for purchase as a non-subscription application.  Corel's PaintShop Pro is also very good.  If you don't mind a less conventional interface, than The Gimp is excellent, and FREE!  There are also many other decent applications available for <$200.


----------



## benhasajeep (Sep 10, 2017)

Gimp.org is free.  Similar to photoshop.


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 10, 2017)

tirediron said:


> Corel's PaintShop Pro is also very good.



The only real problem I had with PaintShop was it's problematic crashing in the middle of an edit.


----------



## Ysarex (Sep 10, 2017)

Elkhunter said:


> Is there a Photoshop stand alone available to purchase or a program that is as good at what it does.
> I do not make my living in photography so having a program that constantly updates isn't as important.
> I do not like the idea of paying adobe regularly just to have a program I to use 10 or 15 times a year.
> When you add the cost of two or three years that is ridiculous.
> ...



Affinity Photo from Serif is an excellent Photoshop alternative and very affordable.

Joe


----------

